
Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Review | 10 Types Of People - natabbotts
http://www.10people.co.uk/index.php/2010/10/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-review/
======
barnaby
Good contrast with the other reviews that were posted, he talks about things
they didn't. He has an interesting opinion about how Ubuntu releases can't be
as groundbreaking now that "normal people" are using it. Not sure what to
think of that yet, I'll have to chew on it.

Thanks for posting :-D

